

Show HN: Weekend Project, Clean stock charts for AAPL/GOOG/AMZN/IBM - showhndaily
http://www.googlestockchart.com/

======
showhndaily
Closing out the 2012 year with a mini-project that was always on my mind.
Spent some time this weekend to scratch my own itch.

SITES

1\. <http://www.googlestockchart.com/>

2\. <http://www.applestockchart.com/>

3\. <http://www.amazonstockchart.com/>

4\. <http://www.ibmstockchart.com/>

GOAL: Watch my fave stock quotes in my browser while I am at work/play. Just
wanted minimal chart and stock price ... that's it. Don't need the rocket
science portal charts on Google Finance, Yahoo Finance, etc. just to watch
stock price. I can visit those when I need number overload for in-depth
research as needed. Inspiration from <http://facebookstockvalue.com>.

FEATURES

1\. PHP and Morris.js charts for clean, minimal graphs.

2\. Auto refresh every 30 seconds.

3\. Page title updates with stock quote. Can have multiple browser tabs open
and just peek over at the latest stock prices. (see <http://imgur.com/uV1K5>)

NOTES

1\. May work on a central tool to show same clean graph for ANY stock symbol.
Thinking of a good domain name ... hmmm.

2\. Planning to add other graph timeframes (eg 3mo, 6mo, 12mo, YTD).

~~~
antidoh
"1. May work on a central tool to show same clean graph for ANY stock symbol.
Thinking of a good domain name ... hmmm."

cleanstockcharts.com is available. For now.

~~~
showhndaily
And ... registered. Thanks for suggestion.

